
WhatsApp Co-Founder Leaving Facebook Amid User Data Disputes - subhashp
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/30/technology/whatsapp-facebook-jan-koum.html
======
tlrobinson
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16962328](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16962328)

~~~
dang
Thanks - we've merged the other comments into that one.

